# Atlantic bird 3????



## Elhsaad (Feb 10, 2011)

Is it possible to get Atlantic bird 3 channel in the U.S?
More precisely around NYC


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

According to the footprint maps, you just might be able to pick up its C-band signals near New York City, but the signal would be weak, so you might need an extra-large C-band dish, and the elevation would be very low (flat), so you'd need a clean line of sight in that direction.

All the Ku-band signals look hopeless except the "US beam", and according to LyngSat, that beam isn't being used for anything right now.


----------

